# Vorsicht vor Betrüger J. Th. !!



## 6326sebastian (20 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

am 9.3.2013 schreibe ich Herrn J. Th. an wegen seinem iPad mini, er scheint ein ganz normaler seriöser Verkäufer zu sein. Da er in Bremen wohnt einige ich mich mit ihm auf einen Versand der Ware, da ich das schon des Öfteren reibungslos gemacht habe hatte ich dabei auch keine Bedenken. Er versicherte mir am Montag die Sendenummer des Pakets zu schicken, so weit so gut...

Leider kam am Montag dann aber keine Sendenummer von ihm und ich habe ihm darauf geschrieben und es kam keine Antwort. Ok, am Dienstag dasselbe Spiel nochmal eine E-Mail geschrieben und wieder keine Antwort bekommen schön langsam wurde ich misstrauisch.

In meiner Mittagspause begann ich dann nach seinem Namen im Telefonbuch zu suchen und fand genau EINEN J. Th. in Bremen. Am anderen Ende erwartet mich aber eine 80 Jährige Dame die zwar einen Mann Namens J. Th. hat dieser ist aber 82 und sie haben anscheinend nicht mal Internet. Also schilderte ich der Dame meinen Vorfall worauf sie sagte das ich diesen Monat schon der ca. 10te bin der nach ihrem Mann fragt wegen irgend welchen krummen Geschäften. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war mir dann alles klar wieso ich keine Antwort mehr bekomme. Naja das einzige was ich jetzt habe ist der Name von dem Konto Inhaber eben J. Th. und eine Kopie von seiner Kleinanzeige.

Was allerdings eigenartig ist das die Rechnung die unter anderem auf dem Bild der Anzeige ist die Rechnung zeigt und auch die EMEI Nummer des iPads... also bei Apple angerufen Nummer überprüfen lassen und siehe da es ist aktiviert zu dem von ihm genannten Datum und der Name stimmt auch überein, leider sagt mir die Mitarbeiterin aber nach langem überreden das keine Nummer oder Adresse hinterlegt ist.
So bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ihm nochmal eine letzte Warnung zu schicken und dann der Weg zur Polizei um Anzeige zu erstatten :-(

Falls jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit diesem Namen oder der Bankverbindung gemacht hat bitte melden, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen ACHTUNG VOR J. TH. die Ware wird nie ankommen...

*Konto Inhaber: J. Th.*
*Konto Nr: 770754204*
*BLZ: 200 100 20*
*Bank: Postbank*


Grüße Sebastian

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/ ]_


----------



## nich-mit-mir (20 März 2013)

6326sebastian schrieb:


> So bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ihm nochmal eine letzte Warnung zu schicken und dann der Weg zur Polizei um Anzeige zu erstatten :-(


 
Warum eine letzte Warnung schicken und warten? Der "gute" muß das ja wohl schon mindestens 10 mal gemacht haben. Sofort ab zur Polizei.

An die Postbank kannst Du Dich auch wenden und denen mitteilen das über das Konto betrügerische Geschäfte abgewickelt werden. Sowas finden Banken nämlich gar nicht lustig...


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2013)

Ich empfehle gleich zur Polizei zu gehen damit Du erfährst ob das Konto korrekt ist. Möglicherweise ist ein Finanzagent dazwischengeschaltet und das Konto gehört jemand ganz anderem. Das kriegst Du aber nur über die Polizei raus.
Der Grund ist daß bei dem Senior wo Du angerufen hast bereits "der 10." angerufen hat. Also ist irgendwas faul. Solltest Du Dich tatsächlich geirrt haben und der Typ im Krankenhaus liegt brichst Du Dir dann keinen ab wenn Du Dich entschuldigst.


----------



## 6326sebastian (21 März 2013)

Hallo, 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und ja ich habe ihn bereits letzten Freitag angezeigt bei der Polizei. Bei der Postbank habe ich auch angerufen aber das einzige was ich da zu hören bekam war "dass ist nicht unser Problem melden sie sich bei der Polizei oder bei ihrer Bank dann können wir weiter reden... zum Thema finden die Banken nicht lustig. 
Naja jetzt heißt es wohl abwarten aber ich denken das nicht viel passieren wird 

Sebastian


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2013)

6326sebastian schrieb:


> Bei der Postbank habe ich auch angerufen aber das einzige was ich da zu hören bekam war "dass ist nicht unser Problem melden sie sich bei der Polizei oder bei ihrer Bank dann können wir weiter reden... zum Thema
> 
> 
> > finden die Banken nicht lustig.


Was soll der Support der Postbank auch sonst mit so einem Anruf machen? Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen! _Merke: .....nicht über jedes Stöckchen wird gesprungen!_


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2013)

6326sebastian schrieb:


> Bei der Postbank habe ich auch angerufen...


 
Bei solch einem Fall ruft man nicht an sondern sendet eine Fallbeschreibung mit Strafanzeigennummer schriftlich zu. Dann kann die Bank reagieren.
Anrufe sind da nicht förderlich, weil der Mitarbeiter nichts (wirklich wörtlich) in der Hand hat, was er weitergeben kann.


----------



## teacher (23 März 2013)

Th. hat einen gesetzlichen Betreuer. Der darf ohne den  keine Rechtsgeschäfte tätigen.
Ich bin auch reingefallen. Habe Polizei und meinen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.
Betreuer ist der vom Amtsgericht Bremen bestellte  Rechtsanwalt:
D. H.
Anwaltssocietät Stell, Dr. Vetter und Kollegen
Carl-Ronning-Str.2
28195 Bremen
Versuchts mal dort.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/ ]_


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2013)

Dir ist schon klar dass hier ein wahrscheinlich ein *Identitätsmissbrauch *vorliegt ?!


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2013)

Jau und der Herr Th. eröffnet in Hamburg ein Konto. Das stinkt gewaltig nach Identitätsmissbrauch...


----------



## teacher (24 März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass da Identitätsmissbrauch vorliegt.
Der hat das schon mehrfach gemacht. Aber da er nicht "normal" ist, wird er nicht bestraft.
Die Polizei hat mir gesagt, dass er mit dieser Masche schon aufgefallen ist.

Warum wird wohl einer unter Betreuung gestellt?

Von dem Konto wusste sein Betreuer nichts. Ich musste ihn erst über den Vorgang aufklären und habe ihm meine komplett gesammelten Unterlagen zur Verfügung gestellt. Das war am Donnerstag den 21.3.

XXX

Zu dieser Straftat kommt dann noch Titelmissbrauch. Bei seinen SMS die er mir gesendet hat, hat er sich als Rechtsanwalt Dr.V. ausgegeben und mir "gedroht".
Erst durch diesen Umstand bin ich zur Kanzlei Stell, Dr. Vetter und Kollegen gestoßen.
Habe den Dr. V. informiert dass sich ein gewisser Th. für ihn ausgibt. Der ist natürlich aus allen Wolken gefallen. Dann hat sich herausgestellt dass der Betreuer in der gleichen Kanzlei tätig ist.
Ein von mir angebotenes Mandat hat Herr Dr. V. aus gewissensgründen dann abgelehnt- verständlicher weise.

Grüße

[Modedit by Hippo: Passage gelöscht, Vertraulichkeit und Datenschutz beachten!]
_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/ ]_


----------



## Goblin (24 März 2013)

Ein 82 Jahre alter Senior versucht ein iPad mini zu verkaufen !Kommt mir alles irgendwie ein wenig komisch vor...


----------



## teacher (24 März 2013)

Nun, mit dem Th. mit dem ich es zu tun hatte, der ist am 04.10.1985 geboren. und steht seit 08.06.2012 unter Betreuung.


----------



## 6326sebastian (25 März 2013)

teacher schrieb:


> Nun, mit dem Th. mit dem ich es zu tun hatte, der ist am 04.10.1985 geboren. und steht seit 08.06.2012 unter Betreuung.


 
Hallo teacher ich kann dir leider keine private Nachricht schicken, aber mich würde dein fall sehr interessieren wäre schön wenn wir irgendwie in Kontakt treten könnten


----------



## 6326sebastian (25 März 2013)

Um einen Betrüger handelt es sich auf jeden Fall die Frage ist nur um wen es sich hier genau handelt nicht das hier von 2 verschiedenen Jü.Th. die Rede ist.
Leider kann der vollständige Name nicht genannt werden um mehrere Betroffene zu finden.
Die Sache läuft auf jeden Fall die Polizei hat das ganze weitergeleitet mal sehen was raus kommt aber aus Erfahrung von anderen Betroffenen wird es sehr schwierig sein den richtigen "Betrüger" zu erwischen von dem Geld ganz zu schweigen. 

Sebastian


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2013)

1. Wenn Du einen anderen User privat kontaktieren willst geht das nur wenn dieser auch angemeldet ist (grundsätzlich)
Dann findest Du rechts oben den Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung"
Da öffnet sich dann ein Thread in dem Du Dich mit einem oder auch mehreren Usern privat austauschen kannst.
Wenn Dich jemand kontaktieren will siehst Du das dann an einem roten Viereck rechts oben bei dem Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung"

2. Die Ermittlungsbehörden haben ganz andere Möglichkeiten den Eigentümer eines Kontos festzustellen. Da kommt dann ganz schnell auf wem das Empfängerkonto gehört. Ob dort dann allerdings was zu holen ist bleibt aber dann eine andere Frage.

Tante Edit sagt - ich hab euch eine Unterhaltung eingerichtet


----------

